# Rockwell 14" band saw question..



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to an estate sale tomorrow. The reason i'm going is because there is a 14" Rockwell Bandsaw getting auctioned off. It doesnt say what model it is…here is the link to the auction site… the pic is really small - its hard to see.

I've been trying to find a good deal on a band saw

I know nothing about this band saw. Is it a good saw?

Whats this thing worth (ie - what should my max bid be) - obviously it depends on shape its in, etc, etc…

what would you pay for it in…

1. excellent condition
2. good condition
3. poor condition


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A Rockwell of that era was/is a great machine. Pricing such a machine is tough. Accessories such as a fence or gooseneck lamp make the machine more attractive. But I'll assume those are not included since they are not pictured (as far as I can tell). However, that saw looks to be in pretty nice shape. Just make sure the motor doesn't look damaged and/or look like a cheap/ill-fitting replacement. Also make sure the casting is not cracked. 
1- $200-300. You can get a brand new Porter Cable BS for $350-400. FYI.
2- $150-200
3- Wouldn't bother.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Doug. I could not see it in that link. It looked like a table saw in that orange block with all the pictures.
Anyway, if it was in poor condition- all rusty and parts missing, I would not give it a second look.
If it was in excellent condition I don't think I'd go much over 275. If it was in good condition, maybe 200.
Look it over good. open it up and look at the rubber tires to see if they are all cut up or cracked. they could cost you 50-75 to replace them. See if it has a fence. They are very handy on a band saw.

Here is one on E bay with a bid of $440. It does not sound like a deal to me. ! It does not look to be in even good shape. You could buy a new Grizzly G0555 ultimate saw for that. That is what you should really do. You will use it the rest of your life and not have to shop for a better one later.
I re-saw 10" oak on mine with a 1/4" blade. It is a workhorse!!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=rockwell%2014%20bandsaw&clk_rvr_id=411685462932&adpos=1s3&crlp=10506012400_2416792&MT_ID=70&tt_encode=raw&keyword=rockwell+14+bandsaw&geo_id=10232&adgroup_id=3034604200&crdt=0


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ditto on buy new, if you have the funds. Then at least you know the history, and that one year warranty MAY come in handy. Once tuned in, I do not see folks with continual problems arising with their BSs. Something to consider.

On the other hand, if it is knock dead beautiful, then buy it. Just don't feel pressured to do so. My 2-cents…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not ready to buy a new band saw yet. I dont have the money for the one i really want. I'm looking for one to last me 5+ years until I'm out of school and making enough money to afford the one I REALLY want.

I figured since this is an estate sale I might get really lucky and get an amazing deal.

Just wondering if the Rockwell Bandsaw is a good saw, and what someone might pay for it.

I've been on craigslist for the last few months waiting for one to show up, but so far no good deals.

Thanks Ted, Jim, and Mike for your input!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the old Rockwells and can assure you they are well worth the restoration time if they are in good condition. A model with the enclosed base with the casters is more desirable. The open base models are not as stable. 
Maybe $200 to $250 max. As usual, do not get caught up in the moment of bidding.

Good Luck


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

there are also some Bessey Bar Clamps and other clamps there that i'm hoping to "steal"

thanks John! I'm really only going to go for it if i can get an amazing deal! Hopefully no one is there looking for a band saw


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Hey dakremer, Here's a clearer pic of a 14" Rockwell that looks similar to the one in the auction.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Delta is/was Rockwell and has a long history.. early delta machines were actually badged "Delta Division" or "Delta Mfg. Division" of Rockwell International. My 1953 Delta is also labeled as such even though the main badge on the front cover just says Delta/Milwaukee. I believe there was a period around the early 70's where many of the Delta machines were badged as Rockwell only, which is probably around the time of the machine you are looking at. Regardless of the name plate, it is a Delta 14" bandsaw which has been the industry standard for many, many years and will provide service for much longer than your required 5 year period. It does appear to be in very good condition based on the limited picture. It's hard to price a machine without looking at it and knowing what the market in the area is, but Tedstors price ranges are reasonable. Given it's age, I doubt it would need much of anything except perhaps new tires, which will set you back about $20 for a new pair online. For the price, you couldn't touch it with any of the newer Asian clones out there.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Doug,

If that is the saw that Pierce85 commented, that's a great saw! I've heard that Delta make great bandsaw's. I would give it your best shot! But don't go to high, and ask them to turn it on before you get it! If the saw is the one that Pierce85 commented, the max you would want to go is $200. But sometimes people don't want big items, one time a craftsman bandsaw went for $5 bucks! Good luck!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

AJ - thats kind of what I'm hoping for…haha…a $5 Rockwell bandsaw


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

there's also a delta unisaw up for auction which unfortunately i'm not in the market for yet

and a drum sander!! I better bring the wife along so I dont get carried away


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha ha! It's a long story but yep, that bandsaw was sold for $5! It was a 12'' craftsman one. A Unisaw! Now I really want to go!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Good luck at the auction. I've had my Rockwell bandsaw over 30 years. Other bandsaws bigger and smaller have come and gone through my shop but that is one saw I will never part with. I replaced the tires and bearings about 6 years ago. I upgraded the motor from 1/2hp to a 3/4hp when I found out the smaller one couldn't work hours on end ripping laminates from oak. But that was a long time ago.
Let us know how it turns out.
Jim


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You can get urethane tires on eBay for $20 a set for the Delta 14 inchers. Don't listen to people who say 'skip it and buy new.' That equipment looks barely used. $300 would be my top end, because Delta 14 inch BS's are pretty common.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I would be careful. If you can go the owwm site and print a copy of the Delta serial numbers ad take it with you. It will tell you the age of the saw. Delta/rockwell did some "value" engineering in mid to alte 70's and quality suffered greatly. Some of the very early 70's stuff is still very good however. One quick way to determine that era is the tag. Rockwell changed the logo to the familiar peace sign and got away from the red "r" and made in USA tag. If the saw if pre 70's I would seriously consider it. For a couple of hundred dollars it can be brought back to life. Parts are readily available as Delta has not changed their design since the early 40's. A few things to look at would be the table trunnions, make sure they are not broken, they are made of pot metal and break easily, especially if the saw is moved by the table. Also lok at the tensioning mechanism and that the main screw is not stripped and the tilt mechanismis intact. It is also made of pot metal. I have a 1962 14" Delta and love it. The are very sturdy and well built. As for price remember it is USED. I would not go above 50-60% of what a brand new comparable saw will sell for. Ultimately it is up to you what you are willing to pay. Good luck and have fun at the auction


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

it was basically the exact same saw that Pierce posted above

It went for $250. I did not buy it.  

the Delta unisaw went for $1000

The drum sander went for $1500


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't feel guilty Doug. A lot has to do with how comfortable you feel in doing any needed repair/restoration. If this is your first, then no excuses needed. At least you now know more about how the process works and a bit more about when to bite and when to wait. Sounds like some really great equipment changed hands. Hang in there. It will happen.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah. I didn't want to spend $250. I didn't fall in love with it when I saw it, so it wasn't to big of disappointment when the price went above what I was willing to pay for it. Oh well - it was fun. He had a lot of awesome power equipment there. Ill just keep waiting for that great deal to come my way!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You could look for the $100 band saw out there and THEN spend $150 on bearings, wiring, tires, stand, motor work, guides etc. $250 was not too much for that saw if it was in clean running condition. Just a thought.


----------

